# Chaos Space Marines



## Lictor Lord 666 (Jul 28, 2009)

THEY KILL FOR FUN,
THEY FEEL NO SORROW, NO SADNESS AND EVEN NO PAIN!
AND THAT IS WHY THEY ARE THE ULTIMATE WARRIORS!
if u have anyother reasons why plz send me them, or if u have any goos csm info post that too! its all a great read!
p.s the pic is a homemade titan, i didn't make it, but my mate Ted got the pic sent to him! i think it's great! but some bits of the titan were, as far as i can see, used from other models and other titans, e.g i believe the big gun is from an ork stompa!:biggrin:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

love the titan looks epic 
how did the person make it 
:O amazing


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty cool.
I can see that tower being cut in half any minute now >


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

WHOA!! Is that a banelord of khorne? Looks mint! Are those helltalons on its shoulders?

Ahem, think your description of chaos marines is alittle OTT.


----------



## Lictor Lord 666 (Jul 28, 2009)

*explanation*

well, first of, parts are taken from other models, e.g the gun is from an ork stompa, well atleast the design is, the the head is based on all chaso titans, the back bit is from a chaos titan and the last bit i could find sources for ir for the blade, it's surposedly made of sheet mtal or bardboard! lol:biggrin: ooh yeh and karlfranz the things on it's shoulder are gunz, they look like hell talons, but ther arent1 sorry for cruching ur dreamz!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

That's from a diorama of the Siege of Terra. It's at the gates of the golden palace I think. I've never seen it in person, but on the other side is a loyal titan as well.
Here's a pic:
http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/mediawiki/images/5/5b/ImperialerPalast.jpg


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I've seen it in person, about 8 years ago at Warhammer World (therefore pre-dating the FW Titans and Stompa by several years)- theres an Imperial Warlord Titan on the other side of the board and the Primarch Jaghatai Khan storming out of the gate RIDING a Predator tank!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Primarch Jaghatai Khan storming out of the gate RIDING a Predator tank!


Now THAT is tough!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd guess it is an older model just by the numerous old style rhino hulled vehicles around it's feet.


----------

